# Sudden Water Parameter Changes



## mark4785 (9 Oct 2011)

Hi,

Just recently within my pond (holds around 1400 litres) my ammonia level has increased to between 0 and 0.25 ppm and the nitrite is also between 0 and 0.25 ppm. I am also witnessing a nitrate level of around 80 ppm.

The above readings have been apparent for one month now. Earlier than one month ago, the typical pond reading was consistently as follows: 0 ppm ammonia, 0 ppm nitrite and 0 - 5 ppm of nitrate.

Can anybody provide an educated guess as to why the water is becoming more toxic? It seems to me that because the nitrate reading is very high, there must be an abundance of waste coming from somewhere and also it serves as evidence that the beneficial bacteria is still functioning well otherwise the nitrate would not be continually replenished like it is at the moment.

Mark.


----------



## foxfish (9 Oct 2011)

Maybe your filter is not working properly or are there a lot of fallen leaves in the pond?


----------



## mark4785 (9 Oct 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Maybe your filter is not working properly or are there a lot of fallen leaves in the pond?



There are no brown/yellow leaves in the pond. The pond lilies are still alive, although I have to keep removing leaves which have holes in them as its inevitable that they will rot soon after.

As for the filter, I was a bit concerned about it recently as the water level within it receded below the top quarter of the top filtration sponge. On top of the top sponge were numerous small bits of media, some sponge, some alfagrog and some white clothes called 'filter bugs' which are no longer under water so they aren't contributing to filtration anymore.

Theres also a lot of dead larvae which the fish are no longer eating since the the air pump is causing them to come to the water surface and get stuck on the top of some of my plastic lilies.

There are no leaves or sludge on the base of the pond but i'm sure there is a lot of dead larvae on the base.

I've cut feeding down to once a day as opposed to 3-4 times a day and I'm trying to do frequent water changes. Other than this I'm not sure what I can do as I don't know the source of the problem.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Oct 2011)

Other than all you mentioned... 

That seems that your issue is right there on your description:

- dead matter decaying
- dead larva at the bottom
- filter not working

I would be worried I you did not have those parameters. 

First think is a good clean on the pond, followed by a filter fix or replacement. 


.


----------



## mark4785 (11 Oct 2011)

Well I did a 500 litre W/C yesterday in addition to some general cleanining.

While I was cleaning I noticed some small black patches on the shelves of the pond (situated close to or even under the water lily baskets) which resembled what i can only describe has a ball of oil. I agitated the water and it immediately lost it's shape and created a smog effect which I caught with the bucket. Up on closer inspection I noticed that the walls of the pond seem to have more of this matter stuck to them (could be dead blanketweed from summer) albeit a bit flatter. When I get the chance I will get the pond hoover in and remove all of it and clean the lilies which have recollected some more dead larvae shoved up from the pond base.

I hate having to sort stuff like this out in autumn as it's typically when the workload goes up at my college and day light decreases! There just isn't time in my schedule to fart about with pond problems!!


----------

